# Detangling spray



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

I did a bit of a stupid thing. I am trying to grow my dog's coat longer (like, very long, into a Scandinavian or something like it, just for fun to see if it's doable), so I bought some fancy detangling conditioning spray. I sprayed it on my dog and brushed and combed her, all well and good, but apparently some of it missed her and went on the wood floor, and I noticed this when I walked back in and skidded in it and threw my dinner all over the sofa. I sprayed floor cleaner on the floor and wiped it, but now my spouse has slipped in it also and the dog is walking up and down in it with her legs flying out of alignment.

Off to look for some acetone. I really think the bottle should have a warning on it. lol


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

You must have used something with silicone. Try alcohol. FYI silicone also dries out coat and can cause breakage.:ahhhhh:


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Acetone will remove the finish from your floors! 

almost any floor!

try alcohol first, then dish soap/ rinse with vinegar if that does not quite cut it! 

You are looking for de greaser - not floor stripper! 

sarah


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, I'd try vinegar first.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

...It is a really rubbishy ancient floor with no finish left on it. If it ever had any in the first place. xD


----------

